

Show HN: App launched yesterday and already had acquisition offer - alexcaps
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/at-the-pool/id726603832?ls=1&mt=8

======
minimaxir
There's a big difference between a launch and a pivot/relaunch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/07/social-network-at-the-
pool-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/07/social-network-at-the-pool-
relaunches-on-mobile-with-an-app-to-better-connect-nearby-friends/) The title
as-is implies that this is a completely new app.

Again, there needs to be a clear guideline for how to use Show HN in
submissions: should it be used to showcase a cool project, or should it be
used as a form of Hacker News-friendly SEO for veiled product announcements?

~~~
pavlov
I don't think there needs to be any official guideline about that. It's a
community thing, and the community will vote based on whether it's interesting
and whether the poster is known. I don't think those veiled SEO announcements
get too many upvotes (unless said SEO black hats also commandeer an army of
bots around here).

Personally, I've done a bunch of "Show HN" posts. A few of them did great (one
went to #1 with over a hundred upvotes), while others only got one or two
votes. That's how it should be, I guess.

~~~
alexcaps
Sorry if it wasn't more clear. This is a completely new product built from
ground up, new backend, new servers, new user tables, entirely new front-end,
new features and functionality. The only thing that remains is the brand and
the ultimate goal to connect people offline. I figured "Show HN" made sense
because it's something we just made and went live with for the first time less
than 24 hours ago and I wanted to show it to the HN community.

